# My new bike



## Conrad (Aug 4, 2009)

Still has that new bike smell.


----------



## Tweaker (Aug 4, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## craig (Aug 5, 2009)

Tight! Good composition and I love the minimal lighting. 

)'(


----------



## Mtalicarox (Aug 5, 2009)

oh. PEDAL bike...


----------



## ocular (Aug 6, 2009)

Mtalicarox said:


> oh. PEDAL bike...



 Here here. 

 Wicked photo, I'd buy that.


----------



## WTF? (Aug 6, 2009)

great shot, id just think about relocating the watermark so it doesnt interfere with the writing on the wheel


----------



## SrBiscuit (Aug 6, 2009)

craig said:


> Tight! Good composition and I love the minimal lighting.
> 
> )'(


 
+1


----------



## ::trainwreck:: (Aug 6, 2009)

is it a mountain bike or road bike? nice pic.


----------



## Goontz (Aug 6, 2009)

::trainwreck:: said:


> is it a mountain bike or road bike? nice pic.


Road bike, though pushing towards cyclocross or all around use. Trek Bikes | Bikes | Road | 7.1 FX


Nice picture, Conrad!


----------



## Turbo (Aug 6, 2009)

Killer photo.  I agree about moving the watermark.

I live in the town where Trek got started.  They certainly aren't in a little red barn with 5 employees any more.


----------



## gosgirl (Sep 15, 2009)

I also agree about moving the watermark.


----------



## derektrainwreck (Sep 17, 2009)

this is GORGEOUS.


----------



## Conrad (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Yeah, the watermark does take away from it a bit.


----------



## marcadrianphoto (Sep 25, 2009)

HI,

This is a very nice pic, and nice bike


----------



## redpalmphoto (Oct 3, 2009)

very nice lighting. did you bounce from the floor as well?


----------



## v-dubber (Oct 24, 2009)

dope!


----------



## Conrad (Oct 24, 2009)

marcadrianphoto said:


> HI,
> 
> This is a very nice pic, and nice bike



Thanks!



redpalmphoto said:


> very nice lighting. did you bounce from the floor as well?



Yes. I only had one reflector to the left of the bike, but I used a white cardboard box that I held under the frame. Here's the setup:







v-dubber said:


> dope!



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## PHILLIP MAC (Nov 5, 2009)

A well lit shot I like it, one light and a couple of reflectors well done . God only uses one light and he doesn't do too bad.


----------

